

Ask HN: How will the web change human life 2011-2020? - rblion

How will the web change human life 2011-2020? Mobile, home, work, school, art, science...Earth.
======
devmonk
I think it will be the other way around. Major changes are afoot in the world,
and these will have profound effect on every part of our lives, not just the
"web". Severe problems with the economy will cripple some large internet-based
businesses while letting others thrive. Lighter-weight efforts on the web will
do well and be better positioned to take advantage of these changes. Larger
less agile efforts will fall on hard times. A major war is likely as a result
of economic issues and resulting political instability. Efforts of major
countries spent trying to prepare for "Cyberwarfare" are a bust, with
organizations (not countries, per se) easily able to take out major parts of
the web with ease. This is the impetus to create a new set of intranetworks,
including one for business transactions, that will eventually be used by most
future (net-enabled) appliances. Basically, this decade will be the beginning
of the of end of the "wild west" internet, and the dawn of reliable and
restricted set of privately-managed and government-managed intranetworks,
evolving from the current cellular networks (currently incapable of handling
such traffic, but that won't always be the case).

~~~
devmonk
Some other thoughts... will be higher level adoption of dynamic languages and
higher abstraction with continued increase in client-side code via javascript
with continued development of JQuery/JQuery UI, HTML 5 gets more fully adopted
but few care, semantic web never gets realized.

------
rblion
All media, all devices, and all networks are converging into the web. I think
the web will continue to become the platform of choice for our civilization.
We are becoming more and more dependent upon it for survival and amusement.

------
jiganti
Depends on technological development, as well as how many "killer apps" are
dreamed up.

